# Newbie G-Scale Questions



## sgav8r

Ok I'm totally new to the model train world. Granted I had a pretty big collection of Lionel O-scale stuff when I was a kid and I remember it very vividly. Pretty much ran that system in to the trash heap!

Now, 30 years later I have a family of my own and this season I decided (on a whim) to add a train under the tree. So I snagged this cheap plastic battery operated set at my local big box retailer. Something exactly like this: https://www.amazon.com/Eztec-37260-Scale-Express-Christmas/dp/B0064IQ1BY. It was only about 40 bux and heck, it's fun. My little boy LOVES it! 

But...now that I've been playing with this thing I've been googling all sorts of other train sets. I've decided I really want a "good quality" set for next year! I'm pretty convinced G-Scale is the way to go. I love the size for under the tree. I researched several Bachmann sets and they seem quite nice! However, I keep coming back to the LGB sets (LGB 72302 to be exact). I've never ran one, or even seen one run in person, but to me those LGB trains seem like the way to go. Am I right? They just look like a quality, well built product. 

So I have a couple questions...are there other startup sets I should consider that would be better quality for the same price range? Also, I assume I could add some of the cheapo plastic cars (rolling stock) from my bargain basement system to a LGB set (such as the boxcar or caboose). Correct? And lastly price.. Do these things come down in price during the non Christmas season? I'm seeing them in the 350 range right now. Is there a chance they would go much lower? 

I decided to come here and ask the experts!


----------



## mopac

I have a Bachmann G scale set. I like it and got it at Sam's for $100. Good price but that was 10 years ago. They cost a lot more now, I think they have a better loco than mine. 
I am sure the LGB sets are much better quality than Bachmann. They do cost more but I think they would give you more years of service. LGB has a great reputation. I use my G around the tree.


Bachmann did have a battery powered train at one time with plastic track but mine has
metal track and a transformer. A friend of mine had the battery powered one and gave it to me. The cars work fine with my set.


----------



## mopac

Here is a pic of mine. Its a good looking locomotive. The boiler came blue and I took it completely apart and painted the boiler black. It looks better.




I would check trainworld.com for a good price on a LGB set. Or Bachmann.


----------



## Gramps

I was in G scale outdoors for 13 years. It is a very unusual scale for several reasons. All G scale trains run on 45mm track but the scales range from 1:20 to 1:32 with several in between. The original LGB trains were German but are now made in China as is all G scale. I had Aristocraft trains and they were great but they went out of business. There are websites like My Large Scale and Large Scale Online that you can google and get a lot of information.


----------



## mopac

I forgot about aristocraft, they are great. I did not know LGB was china made now.
Well, who knows about LGB anymore. I should have got an aristocraft diesel when
trainworld clearanced them out.


----------



## sgav8r

Thanks for the responses. Yeah I'm pretty convinced the LGB is the way to go for a nice Christmas tree train that will last. I'm sort of struggling between the standard 72302 and their Christmas themed 72304. 

Also I believe the newer LGB trains are made in Hungary. Does anyone know if there's a significant quality difference between the older German made trains and the new ones?


----------



## Joey06FJR

I highly prefer Lgb with the 'skiis' that contact the track and can help keep the track clean. if using the small radius track, definitely go with X-4-X. 6 drive wheels makes it difficult to pass on the small radius.

either company, it will be so much better than battery set.

j


----------



## Cycleops

Great to see youve decided to get into the hobby. Model railroading in general is expensive period, even more so for G. You'll need to budget a fair chunk of cash for a reasonable layout. To give you an idea if you want to extend the track with additional turnouts you're looking at about forty dollars a piece. Not trying to put you off but just letting you know what you're in for.

Once you've got the basics you can add less expensive stock from eBay, train shows and even yard sales.

Good luck with the project, and above all have some fun with your boy.


----------



## gnm109

sgav8r said:


> Thanks for the responses. Yeah I'm pretty convinced the LGB is the way to go for a nice Christmas tree train that will last. I'm sort of struggling between the standard 72302 and their Christmas themed 72304.
> 
> Also I believe the newer LGB trains are made in Hungary. Does anyone know if there's a significant quality difference between the older German made trains and the new ones?


I'm late to the party. LOL. I have a burgeoning collection of USA Trains Engines and LGB engines and cars. Some of my LGB cars and engines were built in West Germany and are so marked. That would make them 1988 or older since the Berlin Wall came down in 1988. 

I have other cars that are marked Made in Hungary and some marked Made in USA. The few Chinese ones are more toward the Toy type. For example, I have a #20232 Rio Grande 2-4-0 Steamer that I bought for my first G Scale locomotive. It came as a kit with two passenger cars. It is somewhat toy-like but the locomotive is a great runner and very quiet, although it does have a smoke unit. These are no longer made and were quite popular. You can find one on eBay now and then at high prices. 

It's hard to say where a car will have been made anymore when you buy LGB, but I can say that all of the ones that I have are good quality. 

The LGB track and turnouts are also very good. I have 150 feet of track with 4 turnouts around the wall in the second floor of my barn. With a track cleaning car from Aristo-Craft, I never have to worry - the trains always run on time, my time. LOL.

Engine 1218 (20232) waiting for the mainline to clear before moving out. 










Hauling a load of two bay covered hoppers from Wilton Juncton on the Wilton and Western R.R.


----------



## Liftmys10

I'm not sure why no one's mentioned about the Piko Christmas starter train set but it can be found here: https://www.piko-america.com/collections/g-scale-starter-sets

I just got into this hobby last weekend and i too wanted a train set that goes around my Christmas tree. I ended up buying piko 38111 train set last weekend and set it up fairly quickly. I'm impressed by the sound, lights, and smoke. Not to mention the Beautiful scale appearance.


----------

